# MF 1100 multi power issue



## BucksTractors92 (3 mo ago)

Hey guys I’m new here and new to working on tractors. I just picked up a MF 1100 and I’m having an issue with the multi power system. For some reason it only works in high range if I have the PTO clutch engaged and if I turn the PTO clutch off it goes back into low range by itself. I don’t feel like this is proper function. And this is problematic for me because my 26 acre property is 99% Hills. Needless to say I found this out the hard way And by the Grace of God I didn’t kill myself. I did check hydraulic level and it is at operating range. The steering, the brakes, and both rear remotes work properly so I know it’s not a pressure issue. Thank you in advance for any information provided.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## BucksTractors92 (3 mo ago)

Thank you!


----------



## EdF (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy Bucks, 

In hill country, you cannot tolerate it shifting from high to low multi-power on it own. It's basically free-wheeling in low multi power. I found the quote below on the internet, briefly explaining the Multi-Power system. 

"With the multi-power system there is one hydraulic clutch pack and also a ratchet type assembly. When in low multi the hydraulic clutch is disengaged and the drive goes through a pair of gears into a ratchet clutch which takes the drive to the gearbox. There is no engine breaking in low multi because of the ratchet clutch. When you move the transmission to high multi it locks up the hydraulic clutch and the hydraulic clutch gear drives another gear. Because the drive is now turning faster than through the low-multi ratchet clutch, this now becomes a free-wheeling device. It is for this reason that there is engine braking in high multi power, but no engine braking in low multi power.
This is also why if you are in high multi going up a hill and you depress the clutch pedal that whilst in gear no roll-back can occur because of the ratchet clutch. ie. both systems are locked together. The hydraulic multi-power clutch is not torque converter, but is merely a multi-plate hydraulically operated clutch pack. The good thing about this is that there is no loss of power through to the gearbox."

You may be able to lock it in high multi-power, or maybe bypass it completely.


----------



## BucksTractors92 (3 mo ago)

Hey thanks for the reply! I’ve heard of people doing this but how could this be done?


----------



## Busted Tractor (May 22, 2018)

The control valve for the Multi Power and PTO is located at the bottom of the control levers under the dash. If the link works note both levers pivot on the same bolt. If both levers move together you will need to oil them up so each moves freely. If it is a hydraulic issue you will have to trouble shoot it and find why you lose pressure when the PTO is shifted off.

If the link doesn't work go at www.agcopartsbooks.com enter as a guest and seach for 1100 then go to page 390

1100 / 1130 TRACTOR (agcocorp.com)


----------



## Busted Tractor (May 22, 2018)

Forget to include www.agcopubs.com where you can purchase operator, service, and parts manuals for the tractor. Be aware the service book "assembly" is the same as the cheaper one except it comes in a fancy binder. As for the parts you can print them off the parts site.


----------

